# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian audio dictionary

## fx

Does anyone have a Russian dictionary with audio files for pronunciation of Russian words? The only ones I found are either very limited (a couple thousand words at most) or they have audio files only for English words.  
I use a lot Lingvo to read on the web but they don't even have accents on Russian words!

----------


## MasterAdmin

Ectaco dictionaries have pronunciaion of Russian and English words in some models but it seems to be mostly machine (computer) pronunciation. Why don't you ask them directly?  http://masterrussian.com/ectaco/index.html

----------


## Derek

Try Collins CD ROM Talking Russian English Dictionary  http://www.intense.co.uk/cgi/go.cgi?office,dicts 
not perfect, but good, and cheap.

----------

